# Hamilton,ON - HELP HoneyDew needs a home!



## HoneyDew

4yr young female golden retriever needs a home asap, she has been living with me since her owner passed away 2 weeks ago and as phenominal and beautiful of a dog she is, her and my 2yr old bulldog are not getting along intowell and have already gotten into a couple scuffles. I really dont want to send her to the spca  Located in Hamilton, ON.


----------



## HoneyDew

I should add that she has always gotten along with children and other animals, aside from my bulldog. She is very relaxed and docile, as well house trained. She is not fixed.


----------



## HoneyDew

this is her today


----------



## mylissyk

Please contact the Golden Retriever Rescue of Canada to help you find her a home.

WELCOME to Golden Rescue


Bless you for taking care of her.


----------



## mudEpawz

shes beautiful... thank you for taking her in. I second mylissyk's post to contact the ontario golden rescue - they are great! I volunteer with them (or try to when I can). 

Im located in Burlington (Ont). If there is an urgency and GR Rescue Ontario is unable to help immediately, I would be able to be a temporary foster until GR could assist or find HoneyDew a permanent home. please pm if you do need help. 

take care and I hope HoneyDew finds a furever home soon


----------



## GoldenMum

Honeydew, bless you for helping this girl, I agree with getting a Golden rescue involved, they will spay her, so no one will churn out pups with her! They will also evaluate her to find her the perfect forever home. 

Krys!, you're an angel for offering to foster.

I am sure this girl will find a home, she is beautiful! Please keep us posted!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Please, please, please, contact Golden Rescue. They will help you and Honeydew. Or please take Krys up on her offer. I volunteer for Golden Rescue as well, they will take great care of her.


----------



## GoldenMum

Bumpity Bump Bump for sweet Honeydew!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Honeydew's a beautiful girl. 

If no forum members are intrested in this lovely girl, I too would recommend contacting a GR Rescue in your area.


----------



## A1Malinois

I am in Niagara and I am willing to foster until a home is found if needed. Theres also a couple rescues im in contact with here I can contact for you


----------



## mm03gn

Oh my goodness... My coworker is looking for a golden as her basset hound will probably be pts in the next little while . She lives in Grimsby and we work in Burlington so I will send this thread to her right now! I have a feeling this might be meant to be!

I wrote about her in this failed attempt to rescue a dog from a couple of weeks ago: 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ing-look-dog-tomorrow-night-any-pointers.html


----------



## kristylm

Hi I'm friends with mm0gn. I'm very interested in Honey. Please email me at [email protected] there's an _ in there too. I live in Grimsby, have two dogs (Bassett hound and border collie). Unfortunately my Bassett needs to be put to sleep. She has cancer. But we would still like a friend for our border collie. I didn't expect to find him a friend this quickly but am happy I did! I have a one year old boy who is fairly gently with the digs (surprisingly to be honest). I live near the lake, but in the country in Grimsby with a large yard and pool. Please contact me. I can help Honey. We love our dogs very much - they're our urbanites


----------



## mudEpawz

great news!!!


----------



## Millie'sMom

I know someone who would love to adopt her.


----------



## bpaw5

been looking for a long time for a companion for my daughter( 12.5) and my son's(15.5) 6 yr old flat-coat retriever, i'm a stay at home mom so honey dew will get lots of attention. have a wonderful vet nearby. our dog and family participate in the various activities offered by our local training center. spook(dog) has done obedience training, agility class, games nights, dock-diving and their childrens 
summer camp. the facility also offers an indoor off-lease playtime allowing the dog to have exercise during bad weather. every summer we spend time at the cottage on the lake where the dog gets to enjoy nature. 
thank you for considering us and looking forward to talking with you 905-829-5098


----------



## HoneyDew

Wow, thanks for the overwhelming response and support!  I've contacted bpaw5 via email already  Will try calling later in the morning,


----------



## GoldenMum

Please be very careful about rehoming an intact female. I would have her spay before you get her a new home. Someone could see $$$$$s from possible litters. Please really think about having her spay, and asking for a rehoming fee to cover any monies you're out.


----------



## *Laura*

kristylm said:


> Hi I'm friends with mm0gn. I'm very interested in Honey. Please email me at [email protected] there's an _ in there too. I live in Grimsby, have two dogs (Bassett hound and border collie). Unfortunately my Bassett needs to be put to sleep. She has cancer. But we would still like a friend for our border collie. I didn't expect to find him a friend this quickly but am happy I did! I have a one year old boy who is fairly gently with the digs (surprisingly to be honest). I live near the lake, but in the country in Grimsby with a large yard and pool. Please contact me. I can help Honey. We love our dogs very much - they're our urbanites


Kristy - Melissa (mm03gn) and I hope you hear from the OP. I know all dogs in your home are in 'dog heaven'


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HoneyDew said:


> Wow, thanks for the overwhelming response and support!  I've contacted bpaw5 via email already  Will try calling later in the morning,


I can see you care a lot for HoneyDew, thank you. Please, please be careful, her life is in your hands, you can turn it into "love story" or nightmare. I wish you make right choice and all the best to a sweet girl.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I really hope you contact Kristy. I'd be more willing to trust a long time member of this board over someone who only has one post... 

That's not to say bpaw5 is a bad person or anything... I just have my doubts I guess.


----------



## mudEpawz

i must admit i was rooting for Kristy as well. No offense bpaw5 - Kristy just has more references


----------



## mylissyk

kristylm said:


> Hi I'm friends with mm0gn. I'm very interested in Honey. Please email me at [email protected] there's an _ in there too. I live in Grimsby, have two dogs (Bassett hound and border collie). Unfortunately my Bassett needs to be put to sleep. She has cancer. But we would still like a friend for our border collie. I didn't expect to find him a friend this quickly but am happy I did! I have a one year old boy who is fairly gently with the digs (surprisingly to be honest). I live near the lake, but in the country in Grimsby with a large yard and pool. Please contact me. I can help Honey. We love our dogs very much - they're our urbanites


I really hope you will contact Kristy as well. Give your self more than one option for Honeydew. No offence to bpaw5 but that was their first post, and this board knows Kristy and mm3 has been a member a long time and we trust her recommendation.


----------



## mm03gn

Awwww thank you guys for the support.... To the OP, Kristy is at a dog show today and won't be home for another 2 hours if you've been trying to get in contact with her. I do understand that it seems contact has been made with the other interested party, and if that has already happened then I hope as a forum we can help Kristy find the golden of her dreams!


----------



## bpaw5

honeydew is happy in her new forever home.


----------



## mudEpawz

bpaw5 said:


> honeydew is happy in her new forever home.


im glad she has found a new home. please keep us updated on Miss Honeydew and dont forget those pictures!!!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

bpaw5 said:


> honeydew is happy in her new forever home.


Awesome!!!!


----------



## bpaw5

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/24220-bpaw5-albums2671-honey-picture19897-favorite-spot.jpg[/URL] nap time


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

bpaw5 said:


> honeydew is happy in her new forever home.


I am glad you joined the forum. I hope Honey loves her new family. Looked at photos, she is a true beauty.


----------



## bpaw5

she has already formed a strong bond to my daughter.


----------



## GoldenMum

Welcome HOME HoneyDew...the pics are beautiful!


----------



## Karen519

*Congrats*

Congrat to you, Honeydew and your Daughter!


----------



## mylissyk

I'm so glad she has a wonderful home. We would to see more pictures!


----------



## bpaw5

first day at obedience class wen[URL="[IMG]http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/24220-bpaw5-albums2671-honey-picture19929-first-day-obedience-class.jpg[/IMG]"][URL="[IMG]http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/24220-bpaw5-albums2671-honey-picture19930-1st-class.jpg[/IMG]"]http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/24220-bpaw5-albums2671-honey-picture19928-1st-class.jpg[/URL][/URL]t well


----------



## mylissyk

Oh I want to see! The picture won't open.


----------



## bpaw5

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/24220-bpaw5-albums2671-honey-picture19928-1st-class.jpg


----------



## bpaw5

hope this opens


----------



## jaxdepo

I have sent out the link to some people I know


----------



## mudEpawz

obedience class already! thats great! Love the pictures


----------



## jaxdepo

nevermind she has a home!! lol


----------



## bpaw5

gets my daughter to work with honey. she is picking up commands quite quickly so i believe she has been trained, but hasn't been practising. left her and spook alone for 3 hours and nothing was destroyed. both greeted us at the door side by side. wish i had had a camera.


----------



## mudEpawz

thats great! retrievers sure are smart dogs. im so glad she is fitting in well in her new home. the pictures are fantastic. who is spook?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

bpaw5 said:


> gets my daughter to work with honey. she is picking up commands quite quickly so i believe she has been trained, but hasn't been practising. left her and spook alone for 3 hours and nothing was destroyed. both greeted us at the door side by side. wish i had had a camera.


I am so glad that all is going so well. Love happy stories.


----------



## bpaw5

spook is my son's flat coat retrieverhttp://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/24220-bpaw5-albums2671-honey-picture19939-100-2857.jpg


----------



## bpaw5

hi krys. i'm going to take the dogs to burlington beach this sunday afternoon as it is rather cloudy today and my daughter loves to swim.


----------



## mudEpawz

bpaw5 said:


> hi krys. i'm going to take the dogs to burlington beach this sunday afternoon as it is rather cloudy today and my daughter loves to swim.


Thats awesome! Which part of the beach are you going to? Chloe is part fish  I bet your retrievers are going to love it!


----------



## mudEpawz

bpaw5 said:


> spook is my son's flat coat retrieverhttp://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/24220-bpaw5-albums2671-honey-picture19939-100-2857.jpg




spook is such a good looking dog. I've always admired flat coat retrievers. its nice to hear that honey will have a playmate.


----------



## bpaw5

hi krys i am usually by the showers/icecream shack, best parking. i'll be there around 3.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

bpaw5 said:


> hi krys i am usually by the showers/icecream shack, best parking. i'll be there around 3.


I hope you guys meet there and have a fun with your doggies. Looking forward to see the pictures. Check out this thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/119676-beach-time.html


----------



## dborgers

I love happy endings. This site is amazing.


----------



## bpaw5

hi krys just got back from vet heading to beach now 4 pm


----------



## bpaw5

sorry krys for posting these messages on board but i need 15 post before i can do private message


----------



## bpaw5

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-albums2671-honey-picture19963-going-swim.jpg
pictures of honey at burlington beach late this afternoon


----------



## mudEpawz

oh no!!! i didnt see this until now!! Im so sorry bpaw5!! If you ever want to go to the beach or on a hike let me know and we'll be happy to join. ill pm you my email address.  

It looks like Honey had a blast though! The weather was beautiful I keep Chloe on a long line too. She cant be trusted around birds. she becomes deaf to the word and will take off after them.


----------



## Me11yC

Krys! said:


> oh no!!! i didnt see this until now!! Im so sorry bpaw5!! If you ever want to go to the beach or on a hike let me know and we'll be happy to join. ill pm you my email address.
> 
> It looks like Honey had a blast though! The weather was beautiful I keep Chloe on a long line too. She cant be trusted around birds. she becomes deaf to the word and will take off after them.


Hi, if you ever get together for a hike or a beach day, do you mind another dog to play with? We only live about 25min away, and I would love for Charlie to meet some new friends


----------



## mudEpawz

Me11yC said:


> Hi, if you ever get together for a hike or a beach day, do you mind another dog to play with? We only live about 25min away, and I would love for Charlie to meet some new friends


Sounds great! My family lives in the Niagara region too  I'll send you a PM with my info.


----------



## kristylm

So glad there's a happy ending! And that is a GREAT obedience school. They've been in business at least tweet years. All my dogs went there. Well, one failed but what can you do. The punctures are great! So happy Honeydew went to such a nice home.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Honey is beautiful. She looks very happy on those photos, I am glad she is so loved.


----------



## Millie'sMom

Krys! said:


> Sounds great! My family lives in the Niagara region too  I'll send you a PM with my info.


I have 2 golden girls I could add to that mix, and I do not live far from bpaw5


----------



## mudEpawz

Millie'sMom said:


> I have 2 golden girls I could add to that mix, and I do not live far from bpaw5


the more the merrier!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Now you just have to pray for nice weather there. I am so jealous.


----------



## mudEpawz

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Now you just have to pray for nice weather there. I am so jealous.


 always room for you! we're only a train ride or two (or three) away


----------



## A1Malinois

Me11yC said:


> Hi, if you ever get together for a hike or a beach day, do you mind another dog to play with? We only live about 25min away, and I would love for Charlie to meet some new friends





Krys! said:


> Sounds great! My family lives in the Niagara region too  I'll send you a PM with my info.


I am also in the Niagara Region to if anyone wants to plan a play date in the area. I want to socialize mine with more dogs and more people


----------



## bpaw5

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/24220-bpaw5-albums2701-un-picture20085-tdri-poster.jpg


----------



## Me11yC

bpaw5 said:


> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/24220-bpaw5-albums2701-un-picture20085-tdri-poster.jpg


that would be a lot of fun! I'm not a 100% sure but I think we can make that day!


----------



## BenP

Edit: Oh, nm, I noticed the previous posts. 

Am I allowed to post a 'WTB' or 'Looking for' post?  What's the procedure? 

I have contacted Golden Rescue already but I've already noticed two threads with really nice dogs.  But, the thread was started a month or two ago.


----------

